
The Secret History of the U.S. intelligence community's battle with Iran - jbegley
https://news.yahoo.com/shadow-force-the-secret-history-of-the-us-intelligence-communitys-battle-with-irans-revolutionary-guard-090000959.html
======
checktheorder
Now this looks like a fascinating idea for an article given current events. I
can't wait to read about how the US and UK intelligence communities
orchestrated a coup to get rid of Iran's democratically-elected leader
Mosaddegh in 1953 to install a brutal dictator who bent the knee to western
oil companies, and how that's influenced geopolitics to this day.

Oh, wait, no, of course that's not what the article is about. It's a "Iran bad
because reasons!" propaganda piece by a paid-for US intelligence community
shill on behalf of his paymasters in the Carnegie Council for Ethics in
International Affairs, aka "Warmongering Neoliberals R Us".

